# Crossfit Level 1 doesn't make you a Coach



## goon175 (Sep 6, 2013)

As most of you know, I'm a big fan of Crossfit. I also know that there are shortfalls with everything, to include Crossfit. I think this is a great article on one of those shortfalls, the Level 1 Certification. I think it's a great place to begin, but I also don't think it should be the only requirement to open your own Crossfit Gym either. 



> I am going to go out on a limb here with a statement:
> *
> Attending a CrossFit L1 Cert does not qualify you to coach CrossFit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Brill (Sep 9, 2013)

*CrossFit is everything that’s wrong with America*

https://socialreader.com/me/content...dgets&utm_campaign=wpsrTrendingExternal-1-opt


----------



## Red Ryder (Sep 9, 2013)

^"There isn’t a great geographical or cultural difference between Cincinnati and Cleveland"
I stopped reading after this retarded statement, hopefully he put more research in the rest of his piece.


----------

